# Scoped out a Beretta M9 .22LR at the Gun Shop/Range



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

I am set on getting a .22LR auto loader whether it be a Beretta or a Ruger. Today at the store after my range session, I handled a Beretta M9 22LR 15 round. The gun is beautiful, functional and this may be the only drawback for me, which is a little wide for me where I hold the gun.

I know it is a 15 rd and it may have to be wider, but my grip was not comfortable. Then I went and checked out the Ruger SR 22. This gun shop has an exclusive SR 22 that starts with the serial number in SS meaning Shoot Straight. It is similar to the Bangers Distributor Exclusive model on the website here:










I think the Beretta may still be in the running but this Ruger is sweet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I plan to get a S&W Victory in a year or so, to help teach my son to shoot a handgun. I like the fiber optics. And, a target style 22 will always be more accurate


----------

